# "Terminal como root" não abre no Gnome.

## Mr. Hardman

Olá, pessoal!

Estou rodando o Gnome aqui, e quando clico na opção "Terminal como Root", dentro de "Aplicações - Acessórios", o sistema pede a minha senha, mas fecha-se logo após eu digitá-la e pressionar "enter". Gostaria muito de usar esse recurso, pois geralmente quero acessar o terminal como root. Será que alguém pode me dar uma ajuda?

Obrigado.

----------

## baldeante

 *Mr. Hardman wrote:*   

> Olá, pessoal!
> 
> Estou rodando o Gnome aqui, e quando clico na opção "Terminal como Root", dentro de "Aplicações - Acessórios", o sistema pede a minha senha, mas fecha-se logo após eu digitá-la e pressionar "enter". Gostaria muito de usar esse recurso, pois geralmente quero acessar o terminal como root. Será que alguém pode me dar uma ajuda?
> 
> Obrigado.

 

Boas,

Só e possível abrir a consola como root se o utilizador que estiveres a utilizar fizer parte do grupo "wheel" se não me engano ... 

Caso já faça parte do grupo "wheel" verifica se tens algum erro no ficheiro de log "/var/log/messages".

----------

## Mr. Hardman

Saudações novamente!

Obrigado pela resposta, baldeante. Meu usuário já estava adicionado ao grupo "wheel". Na verdade, consigo usar o comando "su" normalmente quando abro um terminal, o problema realmente parece estar no "Terminal como Root" do Gnome. Dei uma olhada na saída do arquivo "/var/log/messages" e ele me mostra o seguinte:

Dec 13 20:47:23 schuler su[3855]: Successful su for root by meuusuario

Dec 13 20:47:23 schuler su[3855]: + pts/2 meuusuario:root

Dec 13 20:47:23 schuler su[3855]: pam_unix(su:session): session opened for user root by (uid=1000)

Dec 13 20:47:23 schuler su[3855]: pam_unix(su:session): session closed for user root

Alguém tem idéia do que pode ser feito?

----------

## baldeante

 *Mr. Hardman wrote:*   

> Saudações novamente!
> 
> Obrigado pela resposta, baldeante. Meu usuário já estava adicionado ao grupo "wheel". Na verdade, consigo usar o comando "su" normalmente quando abro um terminal, o problema realmente parece estar no "Terminal como Root" do Gnome. Dei uma olhada na saída do arquivo "/var/log/messages" e ele me mostra o seguinte:
> 
> Dec 13 20:47:23 schuler su[3855]: Successful su for root by meuusuario
> ...

 

Eu não utilizo o Gnome há bastante tempo mas lembro-me de ver no suse há uns tempos (e já lá vai algum) uma opção nos utilitários de administração sobre acesso de utilizador que geriam sudo/su/ssh e talvez mais algumas coisas não sei se no Gentoo há algo semelhante ...

Por outro lado de acordo com o que pode ser visto nas linhas do /var/log/message parece que a consola abre e fecha de seguida ...

Experimenta abrir uma consola normal e executar o comando "su" passando para root, depois faz "exit" e confirma se tens as mesmas linhas no /var/log/message.

Se tiveres as mesmas linhas e porque a consola abre e fecha como indico atrás e tem de haver um motivo para tal acontecer, na pasta /var/log há mais logs vê se há algum erro nos restantes ficheiros pela hora em que abres o terminal como root mas se as linhas estiverem iguais suponho que seja um problema do Gnome.

Depois disso se ainda não tiveres descoberto o problema suponho que também haja algum log do Gnome algures na mesma pasta ou na pasta do teu utilizador dentro da pasta de configurações do Gnome que se não me engano é a pasta gnome2 dentro da pasta do utilizador ... mas aqui já não posso ajudar muito uma vez que não utilizo o Gnome ...

----------

## Sodki

 *Mr. Hardman wrote:*   

> Estou rodando o Gnome aqui, e quando clico na opção "Terminal como Root", dentro de "Aplicações - Acessórios", o sistema pede a minha senha, mas fecha-se logo após eu digitá-la e pressionar "enter". Gostaria muito de usar esse recurso, pois geralmente quero acessar o terminal como root. Será que alguém pode me dar uma ajuda?

 

Consegues usar o comando "sudo" com sucesso? Se não estou em erro esse "terminal como root" usa o sudo e não o su. Tens de ter o sudo instalado e configurado.

----------

